# Does the cable edge work with frontier fios right out of the box?



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

The reason i ask was when i bought the tivo vox last summer frontier was not listed as a cable provider. it took tivo 5 days to get my box working,and if i buy the edge i want it to work right out of the box. Also after the 2 year contract of $29.99 with tivo is up and i keep the edge (highly likely) do i still have to pay $14.99 a month or will i be able to get a lower priced all in plan? like say maybe $99.00 or $199.00 ?


----------

